# Old School BMX - rote Reifen



## pumadriver (9. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin aktuell dabei mein BMX aus meiner Kindheit (Mitte 80iger) nach jahrelangem, tristem Dasein im Dachboden wieder fahrbereit zu machen und möchte gerne möglichst alles original beibehalten.

Was mir fehlt sind aber die originalen, roten Reifen mit beiger Flanke in 2.125 und 1.7 (oder ähnlich) Zoll?

Kennt hier jemand Bezugsquellen?


Danke im Voraus,
Tobias


----------



## RISE (9. Mai 2011)

Original nicht, aber von Odyssey gibts rote Reifen mit Tanwall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pumadriver (9. Mai 2011)

Gibt's irgendwo Bilder?


----------



## RISE (9. Mai 2011)




----------



## pumadriver (10. Mai 2011)

Danke für den Hinweis und das Foto!

Wie heißt der genaue Typ? Gibt es empfehlenswerte Bezugsquellen?


----------



## RISE (10. Mai 2011)

Odyssey Path sind das. Wo es die allerdings noch in rot gibt, kann ich dir nicht sagen, denn meiner Meinung nach war die Farbedition limitiert. Das ist aber noch nicht so lange her, wenn du also mal die gängigen Shops wie Parano-Garage, Bikestation Brauschweig, GS BMX, 360 Sports oder den People's Store durchforstest oder am besten anrufst, könntest du Glück haben.

Edit: die genannten Shops sind alle seriös und gut.

Edit 2: Bei der Bikestation Braunschweig sind die Reifen (auch in der Mike Aitken Version) gerade für 14,95 pro Stück im Angebot. Das Bild der Path Reifen im Shop ist blau, allerdings gibt es sie wohl auch in rot.

Edit 3: Du musst mal auf die Größen schauen. Die Aitken Version ist recht grob profiliert und fällt mit den angegeben 2,125" recht groß aus. Der ist als vielleicht eher was für vorne, den Path gibt es auch in 1,85".


----------



## pumadriver (11. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Info's und die guten Tipps. Werd mal schauen, was ich jetzt mache. Schön wäre gewesen das gleiche Modell vorne und hinten aufzuziehen; allerdings möchte ich gerne unterschiedliche Breiten.

Gruß,
pumadriver


----------



## RISE (11. Mai 2011)

Den Path gibt es regulär auch in 2,1" Breite, allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob er derzeit noch in rot verfügbar ist. Generell wäre es auch schöner, das gleiche Modell zu haben (zumindest wenn es um Restauration geht), denn der Aitken ist um einiges breiter und das könnte optisch dann schon störend wirken.


----------



## Funsports_Z (12. Mai 2011)

pumadriver schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin aktuell dabei mein BMX aus meiner Kindheit (Mitte 80iger) nach jahrelangem, tristem Dasein im Dachboden wieder fahrbereit zu machen und möchte gerne möglichst alles original beibehalten.
> 
> ...



Hab leider "nur" blaue liegen

aber, erste wahl für NOS 80ties Oldschool Parts is natürlich Ebay.com und Ebay UK!

da gibt es mehr als reichlich original (und original nachbauten) Skinwall tyres ab '79 in allen damaligen Farben (sogar pink fürs pinkfarbene hutch) neu von Händlern und auch von privat.

Größen: 1,75", 2,125", 2,25"

Für NOS race bike "empfiehlt" sich natürlich "staggered race style": vorne n 2er und hinten n 1ser

Die Odyssey sind eher ab "Midschool" (original so ab '89 produziert); von denen kauft man wenn
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, schon eher die "brutalsten" BMX- bremsen (Pit-bull, ab 89) und Pedalen (Shark-bite, ab 89) aller Zeiten und am besten gleich Schienbeinschoner und protektoren dazu. 

Gruß

Jan

PS: Wenn du nich fündig wirst, ich hab noch n pa Adressen von englischen NOS- händlern, die ich empfehlen kann und bei userm Oldschool meeting werden auch Parts- händler sein die ggf sowas dabei haben.


----------



## pumadriver (20. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe - Reifen sind schon montiert!!!


----------



## biturbo (4. Februar 2012)

hallo pumadriver,mein name ist marco bin 34 jahre alt und bin auf der suche nach meinem bike.ich war damals 10 jahre alt und ich erinnere mich noch sehr genau an ostern im jahr 1987.ich schau im garten nach den geschenken und hinter einem gebüsch blitzt ein chromenes bmx direkt in meine augen.ich rechnete niemals mit so einem mega geschenk von meinem opa zu ostern,die roten reifen und griffe,es war perfekt und ich werde dieses gefühl niemals vergessen als ich zum erstenmal mich auf den sattel schwang und unsere strasse runterfuhr.abends lag ich im bett mit kopfschmerzen weil ich beim wheelie üben so hart immer aufkam.
nun kommt der traurige part.als ich so ca 14 war ist mir mein bmx direkt vor meiner haustür gestohlen worden.bin heute noch sauer darüber.möchte mir genauso ein bike wieder zulegen und es ist genau dasselbe wie deines.wie heisst der hersteller dieses bmx?ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen wenn du mich bei meiner suche unterstützen kööntest.
viele grüße bis dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hakenschlag (4. Februar 2012)

http://www.rainers-bike-shop.com/index.html
der hat eine menge alte bmx parts .


----------



## helvetius (9. Februar 2012)

that's cool!


----------



## scott5000 (12. Februar 2012)

http://www.porkchopbmx.com/20-Standard_c9.htm

hier gibt es schöne reifen


----------

